# بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

*هذه دعوه عامه لكل من يحب أن يشارك معنا فى هذه الحمله 
والفكره ببساطه هى استخدام خاصية البحث الموجوده فى المنتدى واكتشاف المواضيع المكرره ووضع روابطها فى هذا الموضوع لدمجها
من يرغب فى المساعده عليه باعلان رغبته بالمشاركه فى هذا الموضوع وسيتم تنظيم فريق عمل وسنبدأ بالعمل فى القسم العام والركن الاجتماعى على سبيل التجربه​*


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2010)

*تمام يا فندم جاهزة

وجارى البحث من الان*​


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

[SIZE=-1]نتائج *1* إلى *10* عن *الحب يبدأ في الدماغ*باستخدام *ميزة البحث الآمن*. ( الوقت المستغرق *0.38* ) [/SIZE]




* بحث مخصص*
*الحب يبدأ في الدماغ؟ [الأرشيف] - منتديات الكنيسة*

[الأرشيف] *الحب يبدأ في الدماغ*؟ الملتقى الثقافي و العلمي.
www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-4034.html

*الحب يبدأ في الدماغ - منتديات الكنيسة*

غريبا عشت فالدنيا. الصورة الرمزية blackguitar. تاريخ التسجيل: Dec 2005. المشاركات: 3088. blackguitar متميز. Exclamation *الحب يبدأ في الدماغ* *...*
www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1631

*كيف تكسب حبيبتك !!!!!! [الأرشيف] - منتديات الكنيسة*

عدد الردود: 39 - 18كاتب (كتَّاب) - تاريخ آخر مشاركة: 8 تموز (يوليو) 2007
*الحب يبدا* من *الدماغ والحب* الصحيح *يبدا* بالعقل قبل القلب .........القلب مش بيدى غير التزويقه الاخيرة من كلام ومشاعر واهتمام لكن *الحب* الحقيقى *...*
www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-4267.html

*بحث فى الحب والعاطفة وشريك الحياة [الأرشيف] - منتديات الكنيسة*

عدد الردود: 13 - 7كاتب (كتَّاب) - تاريخ آخر مشاركة: 6 نيسان (إبريل) 2009
وهناك الارتياح والاطمئنان اللتين توحي بهما بعض الشخصيات *** موقف خاص وتحليل شخصى *يبدأ الحب* في تفكيرنا ثم يتحول الى التصرف الجسدي من خلال *...*
www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-89549.html

*خدعوك فقالوا أن القلب هو المسؤول عن الحب [الأرشيف] - منتديات الكنيسة*

و إن العضو المسؤول عن *الحب* و العشق بصورة مباشرة ، عن طريق إفراز مادة ( الفنيل ايثالمين ) ، هو *الدماغ* و قد جاء ذلك نتيجة لاكتشاف العلماء نظرية توضح أن *دماغ* *...*
www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-8769.html

*دراسة علمية عن الحب !!! - منتديات الكنيسة*

دراسة علمية عن *الحب* !!! الملتقى الثقافي و العلمي. *...* وتعتقد الدكتورة لوسي أن المخ هو المتحكم الرئيسي في *الحب* ، لكن مفعول هذا الكوكتيل السحري لا يستمر فترة *...*
www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70266

*هل دموع الرجل في الحب ازلال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ [الأرشيف ...*

عدد الردود: 32 - 13كاتب (كتَّاب) - تاريخ آخر مشاركة: 9 تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر) 2006
وربما اجد نفسى لا اميل اطلاقاً الى رجل يبكى من اجل *الحب* . *....* *الحب* عمرة مايكون ضعف ابدا بالقوة واذا بكى الرجل فتزلزل الارض لان عند بكاء *...*
www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-7137.html

*نصائح لتخفيف الإصابة بدوار الحركة لدى الأطفال [الأرشيف] - منتديات ...*

حواس الاستقبال في الجلد تخبر *الدماغ* أي أجزاء الجسم يلمس الأرض *...* عادة ما *يبدأ* دوار الحركة بالإحساس بضيق في المعدة، أو التعرق، أو الشعور بالتعب وفقدان *...*
www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-109058.html

*التخدير بالتنويم المغناطيسى [الأرشيف] - منتديات الكنيسة*

رد واحد - كاتب واحد
منذ القديم اكتشف الانسان، بشكل غير واعي، نقطة ضعف *الدماغ* في عكس التصورات *...* الى المسرح برضاه، يقنعه بأنه ام كلثوم التي ستغني اغنية "*الحب* كده" للمتفرجين. *...*
www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-18989.html

*لنتعلم معا (الخرائط الذهنيه) [الأرشيف] - منتديات الكنيسة*

الحبوساخبرك بفائدة اذا اردت ان تخبر انسان عن سر وكلام *حب* فكلمه باذنه *...* لأنك الآن تخطط بشكل يعبّر عمّا تريده ويتناغم مع طبيعة *الدماغ* البشري. *...*
www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-58424.html

*1* 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 التالية


----------



## max mike (8 فبراير 2010)

*ربنا معاكى دونا


انا معاكم*


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3691


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3692


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3652



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3650


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2010)

www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-17824.html

www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-8064.html


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2010)

www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7573

www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-7573.html


www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=485935


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *تمام يا فندم جاهزة
> 
> وجارى البحث من الان*​


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

دونا يا ريت تثبتية 
ليسهل الوصول لة


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> [SIZE=-1]نتائج *1* إلى *10* عن *الحب يبدأ في الدماغ*باستخدام *ميزة البحث الآمن*. ( الوقت المستغرق *0.38* ) [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*تم دمج اول موضوعين وخلى البحث عن طريق خاصية البحث فى المنتدى وحطى الللينكات بس
ربنا يعوضك يا قمرر :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (8 فبراير 2010)

معاكى دونا ياقمر


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *ربنا معاكى دونا
> 
> 
> انا معاكم*



*عارفه انك جدع يا مايكل
ربنا يعوض تعبك *


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68399

www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1732006


----------



## max mike (8 فبراير 2010)

*ممكن سؤال

ازاى ابحث عن موضوعين مكررين


ادور فى كل الصفحات ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-26317.html



www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=3&order=desc...


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3691
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3692



*الموضوعين لنفس العضو ومش جايبين ردود فتم حذف واحد منهم
احلى همه ونشاط :Love_Letter_Send: *


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2010)

www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51654&page=3

www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=941361


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114222

www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114222&page=2

www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=52&page=7...


www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/f-52-p-18.html


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3652
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3650



*تم التصرف بغلق واحد وترك التانى لاختلاف المحتوى 
:Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## max mike (8 فبراير 2010)

*انتوا بتجيبوا الموضيع دى من فين

انا بقالى مدة بدور ملقتش ولا حجاة​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-17824.html
> 
> www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-8064.html



*الفكره واحده لكن المحتوى مختلف 
احنا هدفنا المواضيع   المتشابهه 
معلشى عارفه انه تعب عليكى
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2010)

*



			انتوا بتجيبوا الموضيع دى من فين

انا بقالى مدة بدور ملقتش ولا حجاة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بص اكتب كلمة من الكلمات المشهورة فى البحث ودور هيطلعلك كل المواضيع الخاصة بيها

دور فيهم هتلاقى تكرار كتير

الكلمات مثلا
المحبة الصداقة الخيانة كده يعنى*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2010)

*



			الفكره واحده لكن المحتوى مختلف
احنا هدفنا المواضيع المتشابهه
معلشى عارفه انه تعب عليكى
ربنا يعوضك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههههه

خطأ مطبعى لكل موضوع من دول تكرار

بس انا حطيتهم غلط مع بعض*​


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1654890


www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-3708.html



www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49317&page=2


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=116392

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=112757


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=3&page=10...


www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-5040.html



www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43892&page=2


www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47042
​
www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55767



www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51661


www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57971​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7573
> 
> www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-7573.html
> 
> ...



*هيتم التصرف :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> دونا يا ريت تثبتية
> ليسهل الوصول لة



*ان كنتيش تحلفى هههههه
تم التثبيت :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1081183


www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1197423


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> معاكى دونا ياقمر



*تنورينى وميرررررررسى يا جميله انتى :Love_Letter_Open: *


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1802207



www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1803306



www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=53&order...33


www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=3&page=8...desc



www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/f-9-p-20.html



www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/f-3-p-21.html




www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=52&order...21



www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=3&order=desc


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68399
> 
> www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1732006



*تم التصرف*


----------



## max mike (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76044&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95089&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1803347


www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1804794


​
www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/f-59-p-16.htm


www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=3&order=desc...



www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=3&order=desc...2



www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/f-59-p-4.html
​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *ممكن سؤال
> 
> ازاى ابحث عن موضوعين مكررين
> 
> ...



*بص يا مايكل فى المنتدى فى خاصية البحث بتحط كلمه من العنوان لاى موضوع وبتعمل بحث بتجيلك كل المواضيع اللى فى عنوانها نفس الكلمه  بتشوف انهى متكرر وبتجيب اللينك
عارفه انى مبعرفش اشرح كويس لو مفهمتنيش هخلى حد من اخواتنا هنا يشرح احسن منى :smi411: *


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-26317.html
> 
> 
> 
> www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=3&order=desc...



*اللينك التانى مقفول*


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=52&order...30...



www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/f-52-p-18.html


----------



## max mike (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88974&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63961&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51654&page=3
> 
> www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=941361



*تم التصررررررف*


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106029



www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1804617



www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=3&order=desc...7



www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/f-3-p-22.html




www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=3&order=desc...




www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=3&order=desc...2


----------



## max mike (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55651&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56663&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9


----------



## max mike (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45924&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9




http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45432&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114222
> 
> www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114222&page=2
> 
> ...



*يا ريت تراجعى الروابط تانى فى مشكله *


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=117485


www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=72&order=desc...



www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=3&order=desc...


www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/f-3-p-22.html


www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/f-52-p-14.html




www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=3&order=desc...




www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=52&order...49



www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73680


​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *انتوا بتجيبوا الموضيع دى من فين
> 
> انا بقالى مدة بدور ملقتش ولا حجاة​*



*حالا عاشقه هتشرحلك 
معلشى انا عارفه نفسى مبعرفش اوصل الفكره لحد :smi411:*


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=3&order=desc...


www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=3&order=desc...


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *
> 
> بص اكتب كلمة من الكلمات المشهورة فى البحث ودور هيطلعلك كل المواضيع الخاصة بيها
> 
> ...



*استاذ ورئيس قسم :t30:​*


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1863996#post1863996


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*شكل فى ناس هنا هيتخصم من مرتبها   :smil8:​*


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1825864



www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=53&order...30...


www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f...


www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f...


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=3&order...1...




www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/f-3-p-18.html


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1654890
> 
> 
> www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-3708.html
> ...



*تم الدمج :Love_Letter_Open:
يا ريت بس  تجيبى لينك الصفحه الاولو لسهولة المتابعه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=116392
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=112757



*لا بلاش نطلع بره العام والاجتماعى *


----------



## max mike (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47352&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42561&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1864021#post1864021


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

هوة انا زهقت 
لكن وعد هكمل بعدين 
لانة 
المجهود الصغنن دة 
هدية مش لمنتدى الكنيسة 
انما ل دونا نبيل 
لانى ياما تعبتها فى تصليح كتير كتير من موضوعاتى الغلبانة 








​


----------



## max mike (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32100&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33656&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (8 فبراير 2010)

*الانبا كيرلس* يبكى بكاء مريراً - منتديات الكنيسة

نيافة *الانبا كيرلس* اسقف نجع حمادى يصلي ببكاء مرير - منتديات الكنيسة
*الأنبا كيرلس* يبكي بكاء مرير .... شاهد ذلك - منتديات الكنيسة


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=3&page=10...
> 
> 
> www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-5040.html
> ...



*تم الدمج بس فى موضوع مالوش جووووووز *

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43892


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تم الدمج :Love_Letter_Open:*
> *يا ريت بس تجيبى لينك الصفحه الاولو لسهولة المتابعه *


 

:download:

لا مش فاهمة دونا 
ولو قصدك اسم الموضوع 
لا احب حتى لا يتضايق احد


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1081183
> 
> 
> www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1197423



* تم الدمج يا قمررر*


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 فبراير 2010)

الله أيوة كدة الأفكار دى مميزة وبتبقى من عند ربنا أنا مش هشتركم معاكم لكن أنا ممكن أولعلكم شمعة دلوقتى بأسم المنتدى وربنا يبارك خدمتكم
أذكرونى فى صلواتكم
كل سنة والرب بيتمجد فى هذا الموقع 
آمــــــــــــــــــــــــين


----------



## zama (8 فبراير 2010)

ربنا معاكم فى الخدمة الجميلة دى ..


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1802207
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*بصى فى مشكله  
اوقات بتجيبى الموضوع كذا مره بس بتجيبى لينكات كل صفحاته وفى كمان اوقات بتجيبى لينكات الاقسام نفسها *


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76044&highlight=%c7%e1%ce%ed%c7%e4%c9
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95089&highlight=%c7%e1%ce%ed%c7%e4%c9



*ميه ميه يامايكل*


----------



## dodoz (8 فبراير 2010)

*انا عايزة اشترك معاكوا *​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75572

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=100418


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1803347
> 
> 
> www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1804794
> ...



*رجاء مراجعة اللينكات *


----------



## max mike (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86200&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%C9



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=102595&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%C9


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=52&order...30...
> 
> 
> 
> www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/f-52-p-18.html



*رجاء تحد يد المواضيع المقصوده  *


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88974&highlight=%c7%e1%ce%ed%c7%e4%c9
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63961&highlight=%c7%e1%ce%ed%c7%e4%c9



*احلى نشاط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106029
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*تم دمج موضوعين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55651&highlight=%c7%e1%ce%ed%c7%e4%c9
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56663&highlight=%c7%e1%ce%ed%c7%e4%c9



*جدع يا مايكل*


----------



## max mike (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17585&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%C9



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44065&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%C9


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45924&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*هاايل​*


----------



## max mike (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73947&highlight=%C7%E1%E6%DD%C7%C1


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37845&highlight=%C7%E1%E6%DD%C7%C1


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93818&highlight=%C7%E1%E6%DD%C7%C1


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=117485
> 
> 
> www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=72&order=desc...
> ...



*بعتلك على الخاص *


----------



## HappyButterfly (8 فبراير 2010)

انا كمان معاكم وحبدا ادور فورا يا دونا


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

حاضر دونا هخللى بالى 
من اللينكات هافتح الموضوع وابعت ليكى لينكة 
فعلا ببحث جوجل


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=3&order=desc...
> 
> 
> www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=3&order=desc...



*لينك المنتدى العام والتانى مقفول*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1863996#post1863996



*تم الحذف يا قمررر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1825864
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*الروابط خطأ يا اسميشيل *


----------



## النهيسى (8 فبراير 2010)

*أنا معاكم أختنا الغاليه

لكن أرجو توضيح ما سأعمله

لأننى ضعيف فى الكمبيوتر


ربنا يبارككم وينجح الخدمه دائما ​*


----------



## max mike (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97603&highlight=%C7%E1%E6%DD%C7%C1




http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97419&highlight=%C7%E1%E6%DD%C7%C1


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=3&order...1...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*روابط المنتدى العام دون مواضيع*


----------



## max mike (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75161&highlight=%C7%E1%E6%DD%C7%C1



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31212&highlight=%C7%E1%E6%DD%C7%C1


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47352&highlight=%c7%e1%ce%ed%c7%e4%c9
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42561&highlight=%c7%e1%ce%ed%c7%e4%c9



*تم التصرف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1864021#post1864021



*حذفته يا روزى
ميرررسى يا قمرايه لتنبيهك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> هوة انا زهقت
> لكن وعد هكمل بعدين
> لانة
> المجهود الصغنن دة
> ...



*مستنين عودتك للمشاركه يا قمررر وربنا يعوضك*


----------



## max mike (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=115338&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%E4%C7%E4


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118346&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%E4%C7%E4


----------



## max mike (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109807&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%E4%C7%E4


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=112709&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%E4%C7%E4


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32100&highlight=%c7%e1%ce%ed%c7%e4%c9
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33656&highlight=%c7%e1%ce%ed%c7%e4%c9



*احلى نشاط يا مايكل
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## max mike (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89732&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%E4%C7%E4


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87608&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%E4%C7%E4


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> *الانبا كيرلس* يبكى بكاء مريراً - منتديات الكنيسة
> 
> نيافة *الانبا كيرلس* اسقف نجع حمادى يصلي ببكاء مرير - منتديات الكنيسة
> *الأنبا كيرلس* يبكي بكاء مرير .... شاهد ذلك - منتديات الكنيسة



*تم الدمج يا قمررر
بس ركزيلنا اكتر على العام والاجتماعى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> لا مش فاهمة دونا
> ولو قصدك اسم الموضوع
> لا احب حتى لا يتضايق احد



*لا مش قصدى كده خالص
قصدى زى ما عاشقه ومايكل شغالين كده
بصى لانى عارفه نفسى مش هوصلك الفكره صح راسليهم واعرفى طريقة الشغل منهم :smi411:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

rabna mawgod قال:


> الله أيوة كدة الأفكار دى مميزة وبتبقى من عند ربنا أنا مش هشتركم معاكم لكن أنا ممكن أولعلكم شمعة دلوقتى بأسم المنتدى وربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> أذكرونى فى صلواتكم
> كل سنة والرب بيتمجد فى هذا الموقع
> آمــــــــــــــــــــــــين



*ميرررسى على الصلاه والتشجيع وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

zama قال:


> ربنا معاكم فى الخدمة الجميلة دى ..



*ميرررسى على محبتك الغاليه
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *انا عايزة اشترك معاكوا *​



*تنورينا طبعااا

لو مش عارفه الطريقه ممكن تراسلى عاشقه او مايكل مايك وهيشرحولك ازاى تشاركى
ربنا معاكى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75572
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=100418



*واحد اغلقته فيتا والتانى فى السير هنسيبه
فى خاصية البحث ظللى بالماو س من اول العام لغاية الاجتماعى علشان نحصر القسمين دول بس 
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86200&highlight=%c7%e1%d5%cf%c7%de%c9
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=102595&highlight=%c7%e1%d5%cf%c7%de%c9



*حقيقى احلى نشاط 
ربنا معاك*


----------



## max mike (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36976&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%E4%C7%E4



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35920&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%E4%C7%E4


----------



## HappyButterfly (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=898242

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=762680

الموضوع ده متكرر مرتين


----------



## marcelino (8 فبراير 2010)

*تمام ... انا معاكم
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17585&highlight=%c7%e1%d5%cf%c7%de%c9
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44065&highlight=%c7%e1%d5%cf%c7%de%c9



*ميه ميه يا مايكل*


----------



## marcelino (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30395&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%C8

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96022&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%C8

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120469&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%C8


----------



## marcelino (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41760&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%C8

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33426&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%C8


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109423&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%C8


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73947&highlight=%c7%e1%e6%dd%c7%c1
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37845&highlight=%c7%e1%e6%dd%c7%c1
> ...



*تم الدمج يا مايكل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> انا كمان معاكم وحبدا ادور فورا يا دونا



*شطوره يا ديدى ولو مش عارفه الطريقه راسلى  مايكل مايك هيفهمك 
ربنا يعوضك يا قمرر*


----------



## marcelino (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111535&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%C8

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=110857&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%C8


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> حاضر دونا هخللى بالى
> من اللينكات هافتح الموضوع وابعت ليكى لينكة
> فعلا ببحث جوجل



*تمام يا قمرر
خاصية البحث على المنتدى احسن واسهل بكتييييير
منتظرين رجوعك للمشاركه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *أنا معاكم أختنا الغاليه
> 
> لكن أرجو توضيح ما سأعمله
> 
> ...



*انا مبسوطه جدااا لرغبتك فى المشاركه معانا اخى العزيز ولو ممكن تراسل مايكل مايك لتوضيح الطريقه بسهوله لانى للاسف فاشله جدااا فى الشرح :smi411:
ربنا يباركك ويكون معاك*


----------



## marcelino (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91957&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%C8


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96842&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%C8


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97603&highlight=%c7%e1%e6%dd%c7%c1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*تم الدمج *


----------



## marcelino (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93625&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%C8


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87608&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%C8


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75161&highlight=%c7%e1%e6%dd%c7%c1
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31212&highlight=%c7%e1%e6%dd%c7%c1



*تمام يا ريس*


----------



## marcelino (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50494&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%C8


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85768&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%C8


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=115338&highlight=%c7%e1%cd%e4%c7%e4
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118346&highlight=%c7%e1%cd%e4%c7%e4



*تم يا فندم *


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109807&highlight=%c7%e1%cd%e4%c7%e4
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=112709&highlight=%c7%e1%cd%e4%c7%e4



*تم الدمج *


----------



## marcelino (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77262&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%C8


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71771&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%C8


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36976&highlight=%c7%e1%cd%e4%c7%e4
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35920&highlight=%c7%e1%cd%e4%c7%e4



*تم التصرف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=898242
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=762680
> 
> الموضوع ده متكرر مرتين



*بصى يا ديدى دول اتبلغ عليهم قبل كده ودمجتهم استخدمى خاصية البحث الموجوده على المنتدى مش اللى على جوجل ولو مش عارفه الطريقه راسلى مايكل مايك وهيفهمك 
ربنا معاكى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *تمام ... انا معاكم
> *​



*تنورنا يا مارررررسوو وربنا يقويك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30395&highlight=%c7%e1%cd%c8
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96022&highlight=%c7%e1%cd%c8
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120469&highlight=%c7%e1%cd%c8



*احلى نشاااااط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41760&highlight=%c7%e1%cd%c8
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33426&highlight=%c7%e1%cd%c8
> 
> ...



*ايوه كده ورونا الهمه والنشاط
ربنا يساعدك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111535&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%C8
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=110857&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%C8



*تماااااااااام​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91957&highlight=%c7%e1%cd%c8
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96842&highlight=%c7%e1%cd%c8



*ميه ميه يا مارسووو*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93625&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%C8
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87608&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%C8


----------



## طحبوش (8 فبراير 2010)

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو مش طبيعي التعاون 

هههههههههههههههههههه يا عيني يا عيني


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50494&highlight=%c7%e1%cd%c8
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85768&highlight=%c7%e1%cd%c8



*ميه ميه*


----------



## النهيسى (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86678


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86678


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77262&highlight=%c7%e1%cd%c8
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71771&highlight=%c7%e1%cd%c8



*تم يا مارسو باشا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو مش طبيعي التعاون
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه يا عيني يا عيني



*هتحسدنى علشان اخواتى جدعان بيحبونى وبيساعدونى :t30:*


----------



## النهيسى (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62474


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62474


----------



## النهيسى (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=746733


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=762668



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1164738



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45299


----------



## max mike (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76497&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%D1%CA%C8%C7%D8


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74171&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%D1%CA%C8%C7%D8


----------



## طحبوش (8 فبراير 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *هتحسدنى علشان اخواتى جدعان بيحبونى وبيساعدونى :t30:*





ع فكرة اليوم هتكلم مع عياد و انت ما تنسيش الخطة 

بس بجد يا دونا ما توقعتش المشاركات الضخمة دي 
غير انهم بحبوكي اثبتو كمان انو المنتدى ده بيتهم بجد 


انا مشغول بالحملة هههههههههههههههههههه 


هتكلم مع عياد اليوم قبل بكرا


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86678
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86678



*مرحبا بيك فى فريقنا 
بس اللينكين لنفس الموضوع *


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62474
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62474



*نفس المشكله
يا ريت تستخدم خاصية البحث اللى على المنتدى مش جوجل *


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2010)

*



			أنا معاكم أختنا الغاليه

لكن أرجو توضيح ما سأعمله

لأننى ضعيف فى الكمبيوتر


ربنا يبارككم وينجح الخدمه دائما
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


استاذ نهيسى وديدى عدلى
اكتب كلمة من الكلمات المشهورة فى البحث ودور هيطلعلك كل المواضيع الخاصة بيها

دور فيهم هتلاقى تكرار كتير

الكلمات مثلا

المحبة الصداقة الخيانة كده يعنى



			لا مش فاهمة دونا
ولو قصدك اسم الموضوع
لا احب حتى لا يتضايق احد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بصى اسميشال
لاء  هى قصدها اللينك اللى انتى بتحطيه للموضوع بيكون للصفحة التانية او للصفحة الثالثة للموضوع

مش للصفحة الاولى عشان كده تدورى على لينك الموضوع وتجيبى الصفحة الاولى للموضوع وتاخدى لينكه 






*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 فبراير 2010)

شغل جميل يا اخوتى 
ربنا يعوضكم ​


----------



## mero_engel (8 فبراير 2010)

ا*حسن شباااااااااااااب *
*فكره رائعه فعلا *
*ونشاط هايل بجد*
*ربنا يبارك كل اللي بيعتب وبيخدم من قلبه *
*مشكوره دونا علي الفكره *

​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 فبراير 2010)

*لا مانع
بس ياريت يكتب إسم الموضوع مع الرابط
ربنا يوفق الجميع​*


----------



## Alexander.t (8 فبراير 2010)

*انا معاكم باذن المسيح اول ما هلاقى حاجه هجيب لينكات

ربنا يعضوكم

وفكره جميله
*​


----------



## white rose (8 فبراير 2010)

*رائع يا دونا

فعلا هيك شغلة كتير ضرورية للمنتدى


رح حاول على قد ما بقدر
*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 فبراير 2010)

*معاكى يا دونا

هدور واجيبلك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=746733
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=762668
> ...



*تم الدمج 
الف شكر لتعبك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76497&highlight=%c7%e1%c7%d1%ca%c8%c7%d8
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74171&highlight=%c7%e1%c7%d1%ca%c8%c7%d8



*تمام يا ما يكل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> ع فكرة اليوم هتكلم مع عياد و انت ما تنسيش الخطة
> 
> بس بجد يا دونا ما توقعتش المشاركات الضخمة دي
> غير انهم بحبوكي اثبتو كمان انو المنتدى ده بيتهم بجد
> ...



*ماشى اتكلم معاه بس انا مأعلنتش عن اى حاجه ولا هعلن الا لما نتأكد انه هيحصل الاول علشان المصداقيه 
حقيقى الكل بيحب المنتدى وحابب يشارك فى خدمته بأى شكل
ربنا يبارك كل من له تعب هنا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *
> 
> استاذ نهيسى وديدى عدلى
> اكتب كلمة من الكلمات المشهورة فى البحث ودور هيطلعلك كل المواضيع الخاصة بيها
> ...



*ربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> شغل جميل يا اخوتى
> ربنا يعوضكم ​



*ميرررسى يا كوكو على التشجيع
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> ا*حسن شباااااااااااااب *
> *فكره رائعه فعلا *
> *ونشاط هايل بجد*
> *ربنا يبارك كل اللي بيعتب وبيخدم من قلبه *
> ...



*ميرررسى يا ميرووو ياقمررر
ربنا يخليكى يا حبيبتى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *لا مانع
> بس ياريت يكتب إسم الموضوع مع الرابط
> ربنا يوفق الجميع​*



*هو احنا مش بنحط العنوان منعا لاى احراج 
بنكتفى باللينك وانا بتصرف
منتظرين مساعدتك لينا يا قمرايه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *انا معاكم باذن المسيح اول ما هلاقى حاجه هجيب لينكات
> 
> ربنا يعضوكم
> 
> ...



*ميرررسى يا كيوبيد على تشجيعك ومنتظرين مشاركتك معانا فى الحمله
ربنا معاك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

white rose قال:


> *رائع يا دونا
> 
> فعلا هيك شغلة كتير ضرورية للمنتدى
> 
> ...



*ميرررسى يا حبيبتى
نتمنى مشاركتك لانه عمل جماعى جميل *


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *معاكى يا دونا
> 
> هدور واجيبلك​*



*مستنيه اشوف احلى شغل يا اجمل سندريلا:Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## ponponayah (8 فبراير 2010)

*وانا كمان معاكى يا دونا​*


----------



## marmora jesus (8 فبراير 2010)

وانا كمان معاكم يا دونا
بس سامحيني لو اتاخرت او قصرت
لان الدراسة واخده كل وقتي ومش بقدر اقعد في المنتدي كتير
بس طول مانا هنا هدور واجيبلك
فكرة حلوة يا قمر ومن عينيا​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 فبراير 2010)

*شوفى كدة يا دونا صح كدة ولا اية​*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45146

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=741901​


----------



## marcelino (8 فبراير 2010)

هنشتغل فى باقى الاقسام امتى يا دونا
​


----------



## marmora jesus (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111565&highlight=%C7%E1%CC%D1%CD

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=108719&highlight=%C7%E1%CC%D1%CD


----------



## marmora jesus (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66781&highlight=%C7%E1%CC%D1%CD

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74809&highlight=%C7%E1%CC%D1%CD


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *وانا كمان معاكى يا دونا​*



*هتنورينا يا قمررر :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> وانا كمان معاكم يا دونا
> بس سامحيني لو اتاخرت او قصرت
> لان الدراسة واخده كل وقتي ومش بقدر اقعد في المنتدي كتير
> بس طول مانا هنا هدور واجيبلك
> فكرة حلوة يا قمر ومن عينيا​



*على اد ما تقدرى يا حبيبتى والمهم متعطليش نفسك عن المذاكره
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## marmora jesus (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18372&highlight=%C7%E1%CC%D1%CD

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46465&highlight=%C7%E1%CC%D1%CD


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *شوفى كدة يا دونا صح كدة ولا اية​*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45146
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=741901​



*بصى يا سندريلا احنا حاليا مركزين شغلنا فى العام والاجتماعى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> هنشتغل فى باقى الاقسام امتى يا دونا
> ​



*ايه الحماس ده كله يا مارسووو ههههه
 بص  احنا نخلص القسمين دول ونشوف اذا كان فى استعداد عند باقى المشرفين لتكرار التجربه يبقى مفيش مشكله *


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111565&highlight=%c7%e1%cc%d1%cd
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=108719&highlight=%c7%e1%cc%d1%cd



*ميه ميه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66781&highlight=%C7%E1%CC%D1%CD
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74809&highlight=%C7%E1%CC%D1%CD



*احلى نشاط :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## marmora jesus (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31627&highlight=%C7%E1%CC%D1%CD

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51935&highlight=%C7%E1%CC%D1%CD


----------



## marmora jesus (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52524&highlight=%C7%E1%CC%D1%CD

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48218&highlight=%C7%E1%CC%D1%CD


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18372&highlight=%c7%e1%cc%d1%cd
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46465&highlight=%c7%e1%cc%d1%cd



*تمام يا قمررر*


----------



## marmora jesus (8 فبراير 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *احلى نشاط :love_letter_open:*


 

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر
ميرسي لتشجيعك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31627&highlight=%c7%e1%cc%d1%cd
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51935&highlight=%c7%e1%cc%d1%cd



*ميه ميه*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 فبراير 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *بصى يا سندريلا احنا حاليا مركزين شغلنا فى العام والاجتماعى *





*اوك يا دونا
سورى مش اعرف*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52524&highlight=%c7%e1%cc%d1%cd
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48218&highlight=%c7%e1%cc%d1%cd



*تم التصرف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ميرسي ليكي يا قمر
> ميرسي لتشجيعك​



*انتى بتتعبى وانا بشجعك 
كله من حبنا لمنتدانا 
ربنا يعوضك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اوك يا دونا
> سورى مش اعرف*​



*ولا يهمك يا جميله
يلا مستنيه الشغل :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## marmora jesus (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65325&highlight=%C7%E1%CC%D1%CD

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84571&highlight=%C7%E1%CC%D1%CD


----------



## marmora jesus (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87544&highlight=%C7%E1%CC%D1%CD

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31627&highlight=%C7%E1%CC%D1%CD


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65325&highlight=%c7%e1%cc%d1%cd
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84571&highlight=%c7%e1%cc%d1%cd



*تم التصرف*


----------



## marmora jesus (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91231&highlight=%C7%E1%CC%D1%CD

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=108719&highlight=%C7%E1%CC%D1%CD


----------



## marmora jesus (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113801&highlight=%C7%E1%CC%D1%CD

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31627


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17650&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%D6%CD%ED%C9


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21420&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%D6%CD%ED%C9


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35920&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%D6%CD%ED%C9​
*شوفى كدة​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46237&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%D6%CD%ED%C9


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64125&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%D6%CD%ED%C9​


----------



## max mike (8 فبراير 2010)

*بعد اذنك يا دونا انا بجهز موضوع فى مدونتى موضح الشرح بالتفصيل للى يحب يشارك معانا ومش عارف الطريقة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91231&highlight=%C7%E1%CC%D1%CD
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=108719&highlight=%C7%E1%CC%D1%CD



*تمام يا مرموره :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113801&highlight=%c7%e1%cc%d1%cd
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31627



*تم الدمج*


----------



## marmora jesus (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41207&highlight=%C7%E1%CC%D1%CD

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98998&highlight=%C7%E1%CC%D1%CD


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17650&highlight=%c7%e1%ca%d6%cd%ed%c9
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21420&highlight=%c7%e1%ca%d6%cd%ed%c9
> ...



*ميه ميه يا قمررر *


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37845&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%D6%CD%ED%C9



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114222&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%D6%CD%ED%C9



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17559&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%D6%CD%ED%C9​


----------



## marcelino (8 فبراير 2010)

الموضوع ده متكرر تانى معلش

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...D%E4+%C7%E1%CD%C8+%E6%C7%E1%C7%DA%CC%C7%C8%BF


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17585&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%D6%CD%ED%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62214&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%D6%CD%ED%C9​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46237&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%D6%CD%ED%C9
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64125&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%D6%CD%ED%C9​



*احلى نشاط :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35152&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%D6%CD%ED%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80998&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%D6%CD%ED%C9​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *بعد اذنك يا دونا انا بجهز موضوع فى مدونتى موضح الشرح بالتفصيل للى يحب يشارك معانا ومش عارف الطريقة*



*حلو خالص يا مايكل
وشوف بقى  طريقه توصله  للكل وخصوصا من المباركين اللى مشاركوش معانا
ربنا يعوضك يا بطل*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35170&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%D6%CD%ED%C9​
*دة تبع واحد من اللى لسة جيباهم يا دونا
ميرسى لتعبك انتى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41207&highlight=%C7%E1%CC%D1%CD
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98998&highlight=%C7%E1%CC%D1%CD



*تمااااام*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93217&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%D6%CD%ED%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88772&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%D6%CD%ED%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39572&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%D6%CD%ED%C9​


----------



## طحبوش (8 فبراير 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *حلو خالص يا مايكل
> وشوف بقى  طريقه توصله  للكل وخصوصا من المباركين اللى مشاركوش معانا
> ربنا يعوضك يا بطل*



الكل لازم يشترك مش بس المشاركين انا اعترض ههههههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67616&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%D6%CD%ED%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36306&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%D6%CD%ED%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17916&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%D6%CD%ED%C9​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37845&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%D6%CD%ED%C9
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*تمااااااااام*


----------



## max mike (8 فبراير 2010)

اهو

شوفيه كده


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/blog.php?b=492


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> الموضوع ده متكرر تانى معلش
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...d%e4+%c7%e1%cd%c8+%e6%c7%e1%c7%da%cc%c7%c8%bf



*ولا يهمك يا مارسووو 
انا دمجته *


----------



## marmora jesus (8 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72945&highlight=%C7%E1%CC%D1%CD

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58812&highlight=%C7%E1%CC%D1%CD


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17585&highlight=%c7%e1%ca%d6%cd%ed%c9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62214&highlight=%c7%e1%ca%d6%cd%ed%c9​



*ميه ميه*


----------



## dodoz (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120545
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120346

*ياريت اعرف*
*هو انا كده ماشية صح*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35152&highlight=%c7%e1%ca%d6%cd%ed%c9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80998&highlight=%c7%e1%ca%d6%cd%ed%c9​



*تمام يا قمررر *


----------



## marmora jesus (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96881&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97129&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA


----------



## marcelino (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72303&highlight=%E5%E1+%ED%E3%DF%E4


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97498&highlight=%E5%E1+%ED%E3%DF%E4


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35170&highlight=%c7%e1%ca%d6%cd%ed%c9​
> *دة تبع واحد من اللى لسة جيباهم يا دونا
> ميرسى لتعبك انتى​*



*طيب هو كان نفس  العنوان ولا ايه 
لو قدامك التانى معلشى اتعبى وهاتى اللينك تانى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93217&highlight=%c7%e1%ca%d6%cd%ed%c9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88772&highlight=%c7%e1%ca%d6%cd%ed%c9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39572&highlight=%c7%e1%ca%d6%cd%ed%c9​



*تم دمجهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> الكل لازم يشترك مش بس المشاركين انا اعترض ههههههههههههههه



*ايه ده
هو انت سمعتنى :heat: هههههه
خلاص خليها المباركين وطحبوش
حلو كده ؟؟ هههههه*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59591&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E5%CA%E3%C7%E3

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48075&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E5%CA%E3%C7%E3

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74006&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E5%CA%E3%C7%E3​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67616&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%D6%CD%ED%C9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36306&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%D6%CD%ED%C9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17916&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%D6%CD%ED%C9​



*تماااااااام*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طيب هو كان نفس  العنوان ولا ايه
> لو قدامك التانى معلشى اتعبى وهاتى اللينك تانى *




*
ولايهمك يادونا

هو نفس الموضوع دة*​
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46237​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> اهو
> 
> شوفيه كده
> 
> ...



*الله ينور 
كده اى حد محتاج يفهم سهل يفهم من شرحك
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72945&highlight=%C7%E1%CC%D1%CD
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58812&highlight=%C7%E1%CC%D1%CD



*تماااااااام*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3707&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E5%CA%E3%C7%E3

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56444&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E5%CA%E3%C7%E3​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120545
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120346
> 
> *ياريت اعرف*
> *هو انا كده ماشية صح*​



*بصى يا حبيبتى لو عاوزه تشاركى راسلى مايكل مايك وهيفهمك طريقة الشغل
ربنا معاكى*


----------



## marmora jesus (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25772&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15332&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44122&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37425&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52795&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96881&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97129&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA



*تمااااام*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35647&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E5%CA%E3%C7%E3

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43681&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E5%CA%E3%C7%E3​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72303&highlight=%E5%E1+%ED%E3%DF%E4
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97498&highlight=%E5%E1+%ED%E3%DF%E4



*تماااااام*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44858&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E5%CA%E3%C7%E3

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75541&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E5%CA%E3%C7%E3

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=115782&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E5%CA%E3%C7%E3​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38415&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E5%CA%E3%C7%E3

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=100006&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E5%CA%E3%C7%E3​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36916&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10278&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA


----------



## marmora jesus (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15564&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67613&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85491&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E5%CA%E3%C7%E3

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52305&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E5%CA%E3%C7%E3​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86380&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E5%CA%E3%C7%E3

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72865&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E5%CA%E3%C7%E3​


----------



## marcelino (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99655&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%E5

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=79214&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%E5


----------



## marcelino (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44525&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%E5



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77245&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%E5


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59591&highlight=%c7%e1%c7%e5%ca%e3%c7%e3
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48075&highlight=%c7%e1%c7%e5%ca%e3%c7%e3
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74006&highlight=%c7%e1%c7%e5%ca%e3%c7%e3​



*دمجتهم يا قمررر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> ولايهمك يادونا
> 
> هو نفس الموضوع دة*​
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46237​



*تمام كده يا قمررر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3707&highlight=%c7%e1%c7%e5%ca%e3%c7%e3
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56444&highlight=%c7%e1%c7%e5%ca%e3%c7%e3​



*ميه ميه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25772&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15332&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA
> 
> ...



*اييييييه الشطاره دى يا قمررر:Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35647&highlight=%c7%e1%c7%e5%ca%e3%c7%e3
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43681&highlight=%c7%e1%c7%e5%ca%e3%c7%e3​



*تم التصرف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44858&highlight=%c7%e1%c7%e5%ca%e3%c7%e3
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75541&highlight=%c7%e1%c7%e5%ca%e3%c7%e3
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=115782&highlight=%c7%e1%c7%e5%ca%e3%c7%e3​



*احلى نشاط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38415&highlight=%c7%e1%c7%e5%ca%e3%c7%e3
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=100006&highlight=%c7%e1%c7%e5%ca%e3%c7%e3​



*هاااااايل بجد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36916&highlight=%c7%e1%cf%e3%e6%da
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10278&highlight=%c7%e1%cf%e3%e6%da



*دمجتهم يا قمررر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15564&highlight=%c7%e1%cf%e3%e6%da
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67613&highlight=%c7%e1%cf%e3%e6%da



*ميه ميه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85491&highlight=%c7%e1%c7%e5%ca%e3%c7%e3
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52305&highlight=%c7%e1%c7%e5%ca%e3%c7%e3​



*تم الدمج*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86380&highlight=%c7%e1%c7%e5%ca%e3%c7%e3
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72865&highlight=%c7%e1%c7%e5%ca%e3%c7%e3​



*تم التصررررف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99655&highlight=%c7%e1%d5%cf%c7%de%e5
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=79214&highlight=%c7%e1%d5%cf%c7%de%e5



*احلى نشاط يا مارسووو*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44525&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%E5
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77245&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%E5



*تماااااام*


----------



## max mike (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=100143&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%D2%E4


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=115911&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%D2%E4


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92696&highlight=%DA%C7%CF%C7%CA

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109215&highlight=%DA%C7%CF%C7%CA


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62510&highlight=%E4%D5%C7%C6%CD

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67197&highlight=%E4%D5%C7%C6%CD


----------



## dodoz (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1542455
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98526&page=2

*طب كده صح*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=100143&highlight=%c7%e1%cd%d2%e4
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=115911&highlight=%c7%e1%cd%d2%e4



*تم الدمج يا مايكل *


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92696&highlight=%da%c7%cf%c7%ca
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109215&highlight=%da%c7%cf%c7%ca



*تم الدمج واهلا بيك فى الفريق *


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62510&highlight=%E4%D5%C7%C6%CD
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67197&highlight=%E4%D5%C7%C6%CD



*تمااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1542455
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98526&page=2
> 
> *طب كده صح*​



*لا ممكن تكونى اتلغبطتى لانه نفس الموضوع 
معلشى حاولى تانى ولو مش عارفه راسلى مايكل مايك هيشرحلك بطريقه سهله  *


----------



## dodoz (9 فبراير 2010)

*اوكى *
*حاضر هحاول تانى*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *اوكى *
> *حاضر هحاول تانى*​



*الشرح اهو يا قمررر​*


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/blog.php?b=492​


----------



## dodoz (9 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسى ليييكى على الشرح*
* طب شوفى دوول*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118742
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1502141​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *ميرسى ليييكى على الشرح*
> * طب شوفى دوول*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118742
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1502141​



*شطوررررررررره يا قمرررررر :Love_Letter_Open:
مظبوط كده واحنا بقى حاليا شغالين على الاجتماعى والعام 
يلا ورينا الهمه *


----------



## dodoz (9 فبراير 2010)

*هيييييييييه *
*اخيرااا*
*وانا بدور نااااااو*​


----------



## dodoz (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47565
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=439978
*ودوووول*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *هيييييييييه *
> *اخيرااا*
> *وانا بدور نااااااو*​



*ههههههههههه
ربنا معاكى​*


----------



## ponponayah (9 فبراير 2010)

*دوناااااااا انا جيت خدى دول بقى *

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31007
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4253

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=107991

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1639

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66486

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15556

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47565
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=439978
> *ودوووول*​



*تم التصرف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *دوناااااااا انا جيت خدى دول بقى *
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31007
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4253
> ...



* انا دمجت الاول والتالت ومالناش دعوه بالترانيم دلوقتى
بصى يا بونبونا يه ركزيلنا على العام والاجتماعى ده هدف الحمله دى 
بعد كده نبقى نشوف هنعمل فى باقى الاقسام ايه لما نرجع لمشرفينها 
ماشى يا قمررر ؟؟*


----------



## ponponayah (9 فبراير 2010)

*حاتر اوك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *حاتر اوك​*



*ربنا معاكى :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

ويوووووووووووووو


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> ويوووووووووووووو



*عاجبك كده يا طحبوش جيت طفشت كل الناس اللى بيساعدونى :smil8:
فييييييييييين اللى اتفقنا عليه هو مش المفروض النهارده ولا امتى ؟؟*


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

اذا كان ع الشغل بتاع الحملة النهاردة لازم و انا بشتغل 

بس ع المفاجأة حضرتك المدعو عليه ما دخلش المنتدى


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

بعدين كل المجهود ده و انت مش راضية الطمع خرب بيوت ههههههههههه 

لا بجد حضرتك الشباب عملو مجهود جبار و انشاء الله بيزداد البحث


----------



## dodoz (9 فبراير 2010)

*انا جبت اهوه تانى*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43892&page=2
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13473​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> اذا كان ع الشغل بتاع الحملة النهاردة لازم و انا بشتغل
> 
> بس ع المفاجأة حضرتك المدعو عليه ما دخلش المنتدى



*مستنيه انا  وربنا معاك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> بعدين كل المجهود ده و انت مش راضية الطمع خرب بيوت ههههههههههه
> 
> لا بجد حضرتك الشباب عملو مجهود جبار و انشاء الله بيزداد البحث



*لا انا فى امور الخدمه وامور المنتدى ببقى فى منتهى الطمع 
ولسه عاوزه مجهود اكبر بكتييييييييير من كده *


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *انا جبت اهوه تانى*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43892&page=2
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13473​



*ميه ميه *


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2010)

*انا جييييييت*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75057&highlight=%C7%E1%DA%C7%D8%DD%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65092&highlight=%C7%E1%DA%C7%D8%DD%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93790&highlight=%C7%E1%DA%C7%D8%DD%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42061&highlight=%C7%E1%DA%C7%D8%DD%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35232&highlight=%C7%E1%DA%C7%D8%DD%C9​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114900&highlight=%C7%E1%DA%C7%D8%DD%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95747&highlight=%C7%E1%DA%C7%D8%DD%C9
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53503&highlight=%C7%E1%DA%C7%D8%DD%C9​


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=108976&highlight=%C7%C8%CA%D3%C7%E3%C9


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91673&highlight=%C7%C8%CA%D3%C7%E3%C9


اذا دققتي يا دونا هتعرفي انهم نفس الموضوع بس جملة قبل جملة و هكذا


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99118&highlight=%C7%C8%CA%D3%C7%E3%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41818&highlight=%C7%C8%CA%D3%C7%E3%C9


و دول كمان


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40522&highlight=%C7%C8%CA%D3%C7%E3%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40776&highlight=%C7%C8%CA%D3%C7%E3%C9


و دول كمان


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111692&highlight=%C7%E1%DA%C7%D8%DD%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98927&highlight=%C7%E1%DA%C7%D8%DD%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75002&highlight=%C7%E1%DA%C7%D8%DD%C9​


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10139&highlight=%C7%C8%CA%D3%C7%E3%C9


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10203&highlight=%C7%C8%CA%D3%C7%E3%C9

روووووووووووووووووووح


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10139&highlight=%C7%C8%CA%D3%C7%E3%C9


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10203&highlight=%C7%C8%CA%D3%C7%E3%C9

روووووووووووووووووووح


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41508&highlight=%C7%E1%DA%C7%D8%DD%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49221&highlight=%C7%E1%DA%C7%D8%DD%C9​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60444&highlight=%C7%E1%DA%C7%D8%DD%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66243&highlight=%C7%E1%DA%C7%D8%DD%C9​


----------



## dodoz (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57825
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87672​


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92271&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%E1%C7%D3%DD%C9
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93097&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%E1%C7%D3%DD%C9

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووح


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=105357&highlight=%C7%E1%DA%C7%D8%DD%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71039&highlight=%C7%E1%DA%C7%D8%DD%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23708&highlight=%C7%E1%DA%C7%D8%DD%C9​


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61703&highlight=%DD%E1%D3%DD%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58823&highlight=%DD%E1%D3%DD%C9

نفس الكاتب كمان


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96609&highlight=%DD%E1%D3%DD%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32342&highlight=%DD%E1%D3%DD%C9


روووووووووووح


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56510&highlight=%C7%E1%DA%C7%D8%DD%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63767&highlight=%C7%E1%DA%C7%D8%DD%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36055&highlight=%C7%E1%DA%C7%D8%DD%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37627&highlight=%C7%E1%DA%C7%D8%DD%C9​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54295&highlight=%C7%E1%DA%C7%D8%DD%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56064&highlight=%C7%E1%DA%C7%D8%DD%C9​


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

انا و سندريلا داخلين تحدي ههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (9 فبراير 2010)

*ايه دخلتوا على قسم جديد ولا لسه
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه ماشى ياطحبوش

لا لسة يا مارو
الاجتماعى والعام بس​*


----------



## dodoz (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=460277
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1866043

*ودووووول كمااااان*​


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67917&highlight=%E3%CD%C8%E6%C8%C7

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111735&highlight=%E3%CD%C8%E6%C8%C7


هوووووووووب


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55184&highlight=%E3%CD%C8%E6%C8%C7

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55184&highlight=%E3%CD%C8%E6%C8%C7


خسرت سندريلا يلاااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96399&highlight=%E3%CD%C8%E6%C8%C7

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65067&highlight=%E3%CD%C8%E6%C8%C7

نفس الموضوع بس اول سطرين مختلفين اووووووووووووووبس خسرت سندريلا ههههههههه


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

و دودوز خسرانة كمان هههههههههه 

انا اسرع شي و مارو خسران كمان


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63041&highlight=%E3%CD%C8%E6%C8%C7
ع فكرة و ده مع الي قبلو نفس الموضوع و نفس الكاتب كمان يعني مع اخر رد ليا يا دونا كلهم نفس الموضوع


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه هتتضرب ياطحبوش​*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73095&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%E4%C7%E4

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76437&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%E4%C7%E4

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72131&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%E4%C7%E4​


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97763&highlight=%E3%CD%C8%E6%C8%C7

و ده كمان معاهم هههههههههههههههههههه كلهم سارقين نفس الموضوع يا عيني علي تعبان و كاتبه ههههههه


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

روحي اجري من هنا يا سندريلا مع اذيال الهزيمة يلا هههههههه انت و دودوز ههههههههه 

انا الزعيم هنا ههههههههههههههه 

بس ما يشزفش التعليق ده الزعيم


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14875&highlight=%E3%CD%C8%E6%C8%C7

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41546&highlight=%E3%CD%C8%E6%C8%C7

دول موضوع تاني يادونا 


خسرت سندريلا ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90252&highlight=%E3%CD%C8%E6%C8%C7

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66928&highlight=%E3%CD%C8%E6%C8%C7

يوووووووب


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52305&highlight=%E3%CD%C8%E6%C8%C7

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74239&highlight=%E3%CD%C8%E6%C8%C7

في تشااااااااابه كبيييييييييير


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61756&highlight=%E3%CD%C8%E6%C8%C7

و ده معاهم ده مع المواضيع في الرد 305


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

يلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا هوب هوب هوب هوب


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43453&highlight=%E3%CD%C8%E6%C8%C7

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62887&highlight=%E3%CD%C8%E6%C8%C7

دول موضوع تاني


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109340&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E3%E1

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95095&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E3%E1

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24578&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E3%E1​


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

هروووووووووووووووح و ارجع انتظروني انا ما خلصتش لساااااا انا عاوز اشارك كمان 

و ما تغلقوش الموضوع 

سندريلا ما تغشيش و تجيبي روابط مش مزبوطة عشان تفوزي علي هههههههههههههههه 
انا عارفك و عارف عمايلك بلاش غش


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2010)

*هههههههههههه
هضربك يا طبحوووووووووووووش
اجرى احسنلك هههههههههه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *انا جييييييت*
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75057&highlight=%c7%e1%da%c7%d8%dd%c9
> 
> ...



*دمجت كله بس الاخير مختلف شويه *


----------



## marmora jesus (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=112377&highlight=%C7%E1%DB%CF%D1

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=79285&highlight=%C7%E1%DB%CF%D1


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70088&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E3%E1

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70922&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E3%E1​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114900&highlight=%c7%e1%da%c7%d8%dd%c9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95747&highlight=%c7%e1%da%c7%d8%dd%c9
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53503&highlight=%c7%e1%da%c7%d8%dd%c9​



*دمجت الاول والتانى والتالت مختلف فى المحتوى*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24610&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E3%E1

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25274&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E3%E1

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37211&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E3%E1

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90415&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E3%E1

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86256&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E3%E1​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=108976&highlight=%c7%c8%ca%d3%c7%e3%c9
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91673&highlight=%c7%c8%ca%d3%c7%e3%c9
> ...



*تماااااام
تم التصرف*


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63961&highlight=%C7%E1%DF%D0%C8

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28962&highlight=%C7%E1%DF%D0%C8

اووووووووووبس انا جيت


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااي عليكم دونا 

هااااااااااااااااااااااي عليكي سندريلا الخسرانة


----------



## dodoz (9 فبراير 2010)

*لاء *
*انا مخسرتش يا طحبوش *
*انا بس تعبت النهارده*
*وهكمل بكره*​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53200&highlight=%C7%E1%DB%CF%D1

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44923&highlight=%C7%E1%DB%CF%D1


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99118&highlight=%c7%c8%ca%d3%c7%e3%c9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41818&highlight=%c7%c8%ca%d3%c7%e3%c9
> 
> ...



*تم التصررررف*


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

مين دلوقتي مشترك في الرالي

انا و سندريلا و مرمورة انت معانا و لا بتلعبي لوحدك ؟؟؟؟


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86052&highlight=%E3%CC%D1%E3%E6%E4

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=116370&highlight=%E3%CC%D1%E3%E6%E4

اووووووووووبس


----------



## marmora jesus (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37645&highlight=%C7%E1%DB%CF%D1

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36988&highlight=%C7%E1%DB%CF%D1


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93298&highlight=%E3%CC%D1%E3%E6%E4
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=102450&highlight=%E3%CC%D1%E3%E6%E4
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94075&highlight=%E3%CC%D1%E3%E6%E4
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62708&highlight=%E3%CC%D1%E3%E6%E4

تنظييييييييييييييف روووووووووووووووووووح هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40522&highlight=%c7%c8%ca%d3%c7%e3%c9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40776&highlight=%c7%c8%ca%d3%c7%e3%c9
> 
> ...



*تم التصرف*


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

مرمورة بتلعب لوحدها هههههههههههههه بس لعب حريف يالله و نرجع كمان


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94786&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E3%E1

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92458&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E3%E1

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58645&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E3%E1

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48148&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E3%E1

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77452&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E3%E1​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2010)

*هو انت بتعلق على متش كورة يابنى
ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111692&highlight=%c7%e1%da%c7%d8%dd%c9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98927&highlight=%c7%e1%da%c7%d8%dd%c9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75002&highlight=%c7%e1%da%c7%d8%dd%c9​



*ميه ميه*


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

ويويويويويويويوييييييييييييي


----------



## marmora jesus (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40116&highlight=%C7%E1%DB%CF%D1

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34822&highlight=%C7%E1%DB%CF%D1


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10139&highlight=%C7%C8%CA%D3%C7%E3%C9
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10203&highlight=%C7%C8%CA%D3%C7%E3%C9
> ...



*تماااااااام*


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

خلاص يا سندريلا مرمورة جيسس بتلعب و مش بتتكلم عشان تفوز علينا خلينا نشتغل هههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78641&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E3%E1

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99636&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E3%E1​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27259&highlight=%C7%E1%DB%CF%D1

دونا ده متكرر تاني


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119661&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E3%E1

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48605&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E3%E1​


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113680&highlight=%CF%E3%E6%DA

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113679&highlight=%CF%E3%E6%DA

رووووووووووووووووح


----------



## max mike (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=108798&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%E3%ED%D2


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=108798&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%E3%ED%D2


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

اوبس فينك يا سندريلا وحشتيني انت معايا هههههههه


----------



## dodoz (9 فبراير 2010)

*انا دول لقيتهم فى السكة فجبتهم*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=735257
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27032​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41508&highlight=%C7%E1%DA%C7%D8%DD%C9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49221&highlight=%C7%E1%DA%C7%D8%DD%C9​



*تماااام*


----------



## dodoz (9 فبراير 2010)

*ودووول*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1775767
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-58350.html​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60444&highlight=%c7%e1%da%c7%d8%dd%c9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66243&highlight=%c7%e1%da%c7%d8%dd%c9​



*تم التصرف*


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92154&highlight=%CF%E3%E6%DA
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86358&highlight=%CF%E3%E6%DA

رووووووووووووووووح


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57825
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87672​



*تماااااااام*


----------



## max mike (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40735&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E3%C7%E4


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97811&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E3%C7%E4


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60190&highlight=%CF%E3%E6%DA
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61179&highlight=%CF%E3%E6%DA

رووووووووووووح


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92271&highlight=%c7%e1%dd%e1%c7%d3%dd%c9
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93097&highlight=%c7%e1%dd%e1%c7%d3%dd%c9
> 
> رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووح



*ميه ميه*


----------



## marmora jesus (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96024&highlight=%C7%E4%E6%C7%DA+%C7%E1%D1%CC%C7%E1


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95095&highlight=%C7%E4%E6%C7%DA+%C7%E1%D1%CC%C7%E1

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24578&highlight=%C7%E4%E6%C7%DA+%C7%E1%D1%CC%C7%E1


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=105357&highlight=%C7%E1%DA%C7%D8%DD%C9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71039&highlight=%C7%E1%DA%C7%D8%DD%C9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23708&highlight=%C7%E1%DA%C7%D8%DD%C9​



*تمااااام*


----------



## dodoz (9 فبراير 2010)

*ودوووووووول*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1148136
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=188954​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61703&highlight=%dd%e1%d3%dd%c9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58823&highlight=%dd%e1%d3%dd%c9
> 
> نفس الكاتب كمان



*تم التصرف*


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72336&highlight=%C7%E1%E3%D1%C3%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35351&highlight=%C7%E1%E3%D1%C3%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60480&highlight=%C7%E1%E3%D1%C3%C9


روووووووووح


----------



## max mike (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50300&highlight=%C7%E1%DA%E1%C7%DE%C7%CA


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75230&highlight=%C7%E1%DA%E1%C7%DE%C7%CA


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96609&highlight=%dd%e1%d3%dd%c9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32342&highlight=%dd%e1%d3%dd%c9
> 
> ...



*احلى نشاط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56510&highlight=%c7%e1%da%c7%d8%dd%c9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63767&highlight=%c7%e1%da%c7%d8%dd%c9
> 
> ...



*تمام يا قمرررر*


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65023&highlight=%D4%CE%D5%ED%CA%DF

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61623&highlight=%D4%CE%D5%ED%CA%DF

روووووووووووووووح


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54295&highlight=%c7%e1%da%c7%d8%dd%c9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56064&highlight=%c7%e1%da%c7%d8%dd%c9​



* تم التصرف*


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *احلى نشاط*




اصل كنت عاوز ابعتلك رسالة تكتبلي احلى نشاط لاني بحضر للحملة و انا ببحث ههههههههههههههههههههههه 

فجت لوحديها شكرا ليكي ههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> انا و سندريلا داخلين تحدي ههههههههه



*احلى تحدى واحلى نشاط
ربنا يعوضكوا بجد​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *ايه دخلتوا على قسم جديد ولا لسه
> *​



*لا لسه يا مارسووو 
الشغل فى القسمين دول بالذات كتييييير *


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=102646&highlight=%D4%CE%D5%ED%CA%DF

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88118&highlight=%D4%CE%D5%ED%CA%DF

روووووووووووح


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=460277
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1866043
> 
> *ودووووول كمااااان*​



*تماااااام*


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78034&highlight=%C7%DA%D6%C7%C1

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=69039&highlight=%C7%DA%D6%C7%C1

رووووووووووووووووح


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67917&highlight=%e3%cd%c8%e6%c8%c7
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111735&highlight=%e3%cd%c8%e6%c8%c7
> 
> ...



*ميه ميه*


----------



## marmora jesus (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55361&highlight=%C7%E4%E6%C7%DA+%C7%E1%D1%CC%C7%E1

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15115&highlight=%C7%E4%E6%C7%DA+%C7%E1%D1%CC%C7%E1


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111529&highlight=%C7%E1%DF%E4%ED%D3%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=105780&highlight=%C7%E1%DF%E4%ED%D3%C9

روووووووووووووووح


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55184&highlight=%e3%cd%c8%e6%c8%c7
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55184&highlight=%e3%cd%c8%e6%c8%c7
> 
> ...



* ده موضوع واحد جايبه مرتين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96399&highlight=%e3%cd%c8%e6%c8%c7
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65067&highlight=%e3%cd%c8%e6%c8%c7
> 
> نفس الموضوع بس اول سطرين مختلفين اووووووووووووووبس خسرت سندريلا ههههههههه



*تم التصرف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96399&highlight=%e3%cd%c8%e6%c8%c7
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65067&highlight=%e3%cd%c8%e6%c8%c7
> 
> نفس الموضوع بس اول سطرين مختلفين اووووووووووووووبس خسرت سندريلا ههههههههه



*لالالالالا اوعى تغيظ سندريلا القمررر
دى حبيبتى
انتوا لسه متعادلين هههه*


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96990&highlight=%C7%E1%DF%E4%ED%D3%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81073&highlight=%C7%E1%DF%E4%ED%D3%C9

هوب هوب


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> و دودوز خسرانة كمان هههههههههه
> 
> انا اسرع شي و مارو خسران كمان



*هههههههههه عمال تغيظ فيهم هتطفشهم وتشتغل لوحدك فى الاخر
 انت حرررررر :heat: *


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> * ده موضوع واحد جايبه مرتين*




سوري .......


----------



## marmora jesus (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61309&highlight=%CA%C8%DF%ED

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51080&highlight=%CA%C8%DF%ED


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

لا مش بطفش حد بس بنلعب كلنا مع بعض بس هم راحو فين ؟

ع فكرة لقيت فكرة جديدة للبحث و اسهل 100 مرة من الي انتو عاملينها


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63041&highlight=%E3%CD%C8%E6%C8%C7
> ع فكرة و ده مع الي قبلو نفس الموضوع و نفس الكاتب كمان يعني مع اخر رد ليا يا دونا كلهم نفس الموضوع



*تمااااااام*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97499&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96354&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90592&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA​


----------



## dodoz (9 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> سوري .......


 


*لالالالا *
*احنا مافيناش من الخم ده*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2010)

*هضربك يا طحبوش
اسكت احسنلك
هههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97446&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96623&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA​


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *لالالالا *
> *احنا مافيناش من الخم ده*​




مش بفهم مصري كتيير يعني اتكلمي عربي هههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه هتتضرب ياطحبوش​*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73095&highlight=%c7%e1%cd%e4%c7%e4
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76437&highlight=%c7%e1%cd%e4%c7%e4
> ...



ميه ميه
وبالنسبه لطحبوووووش انا مش هحوش عنه ههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *لالالالالا اوعى تغيظ سندريلا القمررر
> دى حبيبتى
> انتوا لسه متعادلين هههه*




*ثانكس ياحبى
طحبوش شكلى هضربه كدة
هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61005&highlight=%DE%E1%E6%C8

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81353&highlight=%DE%E1%E6%C8

هوب هوب


----------



## marmora jesus (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41021&highlight=%CA%C8%DF%ED

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14784&highlight=%CA%C8%DF%ED


----------



## dodoz (9 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> مش بفهم مصري كتيير يعني اتكلمي عربي هههههههههههههه


*هههههههه*
*ماشى ماشى *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97763&highlight=%E3%CD%C8%E6%C8%C7



* تمااااااام*


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70306&highlight=%DE%E1%E6%C8

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61524&highlight=%DE%E1%E6%C8


دونا انا في حمايتك سندريلا ناوية تعملها اصل شكلها خريجة سجون ههههههههه


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

*


لالالالا 
احنا مافيناش من الخم ده

أنقر للتوسيع...


سندريلا ايه يعني العبارة المصرية دي ههههههههههه
اشرحيلي 
اديكي لينك تحطيه هههههههههه ​*


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73048&highlight=%DE%E1%E6%C8

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65691&highlight=%DE%E1%E6%C8

لووووووووووووول


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72377&highlight=%D1%D3%C7%E1%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72360&highlight=%D1%D3%C7%E1%C9

اوووووووووووووووووووووبس


----------



## dodoz (9 فبراير 2010)

ودوووووووول
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-32218.html
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1024824​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33655&highlight=%CA%C8%DF%ED

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55653&highlight=%CA%C8%DF%ED


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> *
> 
> سندريلا ايه يعني العبارة المصرية دي ههههههههههه
> اشرحيلي
> اديكي لينك تحطيه هههههههههه ​*




*
تخم _________ يعنى تضحك علينا
هزار يعنى*​


----------



## dodoz (9 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> *سندريلا ايه يعني العبارة المصرية دي ههههههههههه*
> *اشرحيلي *
> *اديكي لينك تحطيه هههههههههه *​


*حضرتك بتتريق*
*ماااشى*
*يعنى تحت لينكات لموضيع كده وخلاص عشان تكسبنا*
*هههههههههههه*​


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

يا دودوز دي كانت سهوة تقدري تراجعي كل اللينكات ههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25877&highlight=%CA%C8%DF%ED


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24637&highlight=%CA%C8%DF%ED


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19372&highlight=%CA%C8%DF%ED


----------



## marmora jesus (9 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13379&highlight=%CA%C8%DF%ED

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56705&highlight=%CA%C8%DF%ED


----------



## طحبوش (10 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32788&highlight=%D2%E5%E6%D1

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72519&highlight=%D2%E5%E6%D1

هوبا


----------



## طحبوش (10 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89333&highlight=%C7%D5%DA%C8

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24462&highlight=%C7%D5%DA%C8

لول


----------



## طحبوش (10 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59127&highlight=%C7%D5%DA%C8

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67377&highlight=%C7%D5%DA%C8

هوب


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14875&highlight=%e3%cd%c8%e6%c8%c7
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41546&highlight=%e3%cd%c8%e6%c8%c7
> 
> ...



*جدددددع
لالالالا مخسرتش سندريلا دى شطوره خالص*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90252&highlight=%e3%cd%c8%e6%c8%c7
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66928&highlight=%e3%cd%c8%e6%c8%c7
> 
> يوووووووب



*تم التصررررف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52305&highlight=%E3%CD%C8%E6%C8%C7
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74239&highlight=%E3%CD%C8%E6%C8%C7
> 
> في تشااااااااابه كبيييييييييير



*تمممممممم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61756&highlight=%E3%CD%C8%E6%C8%C7
> 
> و ده معاهم ده مع المواضيع في الرد 305



*حصللللللل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> يلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا هوب هوب هوب هوب



*ههههههه انا فعلا حاسه انى بجرى وراكوا :heat:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43453&highlight=%e3%cd%c8%e6%c8%c7
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62887&highlight=%e3%cd%c8%e6%c8%c7
> 
> دول موضوع تاني



*تمم الدمج*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109340&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E3%E1
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95095&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E3%E1
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24578&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E3%E1​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> هروووووووووووووووح و ارجع انتظروني انا ما خلصتش لساااااا انا عاوز اشارك كمان
> 
> و ما تغلقوش الموضوع
> 
> ...



*ههههههههه حرام عليك
بقى تعبها ده كله وتقول بتغش
بطل افترااااا :smil8:
مستنيييييينك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> هضربك يا طبحوووووووووووووش
> اجرى احسنلك هههههههههه​*



*هو متغاظ انك بتنافسيه ههههه*


----------



## max mike (10 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36296&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%D4%C7%C4%E3


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35900&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%D4%C7%C4%E3


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=112377&highlight=%c7%e1%db%cf%d1
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=79285&highlight=%c7%e1%db%cf%d1



*تم التصرف 
فييينك ؟؟ 
انا قلت مرموره هربت هههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70088&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E3%E1
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70922&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E3%E1​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24610&highlight=%c7%e1%c7%e3%e1
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25274&highlight=%c7%e1%c7%e3%e1
> 
> ...



*مجهود هاااايل يا قمرررر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63961&highlight=%c7%e1%df%d0%c8
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28962&highlight=%c7%e1%df%d0%c8
> 
> اووووووووووبس انا جيت



*نورت البيت يا طحبوش *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> هااااااااااااااااااااااااااي عليكم دونا
> 
> هااااااااااااااااااااااي عليكي سندريلا الخسرانة



*هااااى عليك
بطل تجر شكل فى الناس هيتلموا عليك ويضربوك
واكييييييييييد
انا هعمل نفسى مش واخده بالى :t30:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *لاء *
> *انا مخسرتش يا طحبوش *
> *انا بس تعبت النهارده*
> *وهكمل بكره*​



*هههههه
هو شرير
سيبك منه يا قمر انتى 
مستنياكى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53200&highlight=%c7%e1%db%cf%d1
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44923&highlight=%c7%e1%db%cf%d1



*تم التصرررررف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> مين دلوقتي مشترك في الرالي
> 
> انا و سندريلا و مرمورة انت معانا و لا بتلعبي لوحدك ؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



*تم حذف الموضوع اللى بلا ردود لانهم لنفس العضو
دى مرموره من اول  المتسابقين 
يا رب تغلبك :t30:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37645&highlight=%C7%E1%DB%CF%D1
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36988&highlight=%C7%E1%DB%CF%D1



*هاااااايل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93298&highlight=%e3%cc%d1%e3%e6%e4
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=102450&highlight=%e3%cc%d1%e3%e6%e4
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94075&highlight=%e3%cc%d1%e3%e6%e4
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62708&highlight=%e3%cc%d1%e3%e6%e4
> ...



*شطووور هطلبلك مكافأه 
انت عارف من مين طبعااا
اللى مش لاقينه هههههههه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> مرمورة بتلعب لوحدها هههههههههههههه بس لعب حريف يالله و نرجع كمان



*شكلك بتحسدها :t9:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94786&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E3%E1
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92458&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%E3%E1
> 
> ...



*حصصصصصل دممممج:Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هو انت بتعلق على متش كورة يابنى
> ههههههههههههههههه​*



*واخد على شغل النشرات يا بنتى هنعمله ايه بقى  ههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40116&highlight=%c7%e1%db%cf%d1
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34822&highlight=%c7%e1%db%cf%d1



*تم التصرررف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> خلاص يا سندريلا مرمورة جيسس بتلعب و مش بتتكلم عشان تفوز علينا خلينا نشتغل هههههههههه



*هههههههه سووووسه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78641&highlight=%c7%e1%c7%e3%e1
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99636&highlight=%c7%e1%c7%e3%e1​



*تم الدمج*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27259&highlight=%c7%e1%db%cf%d1
> 
> دونا ده متكرر تاني



*تم اضافته للمجموعه وافتكر فى منه تانى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119661&highlight=%c7%e1%c7%e3%e1
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48605&highlight=%c7%e1%c7%e3%e1​



*تم التصرف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113680&highlight=%cf%e3%e6%da
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113679&highlight=%cf%e3%e6%da
> 
> رووووووووووووووووح



*حذفت واحد منهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=108798&highlight=%c7%e1%ca%e3%ed%d2
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=108798&highlight=%c7%e1%ca%e3%ed%d2



*مايكل انت جبت الموضوع نفسه مرتين*


----------



## dodoz (10 فبراير 2010)

*هيييييييييييييييه*
*انا جيييت*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10139
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25768&page=2​


----------



## max mike (10 فبراير 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *مايكل انت جبت الموضوع نفسه مرتين*





*سورى اكيد غلطة​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *انا دول لقيتهم فى السكة فجبتهم*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=735257
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27032​



*هديه مقبوله منك يا قمررر :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *ودووول*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1775767
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-58350.html​



*تماااااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92154&highlight=%cf%e3%e6%da
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86358&highlight=%cf%e3%e6%da
> 
> رووووووووووووووووح



*راااااااااح هههههه
دمجتهم بس افتكر ان الموضوع ده مكرر منه تانى لانى دمجت مجموعه منه قبل كده *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40735&highlight=%c7%e1%c7%e3%c7%e4
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97811&highlight=%c7%e1%c7%e3%c7%e4



*تمااااام يا مايكل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60190&highlight=%cf%e3%e6%da
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61179&highlight=%cf%e3%e6%da
> 
> رووووووووووووح



*تممممممم التصرف*


----------



## dodoz (10 فبراير 2010)

*انا جبت تاانى*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1645937
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-13486.html*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96024&highlight=%C7%E4%E6%C7%DA+%C7%E1%D1%CC%C7%E1
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95095&highlight=%C7%E4%E6%C7%DA+%C7%E1%D1%CC%C7%E1
> ...



*تماااااام *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *ودوووووووول*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1148136
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=188954​



*ميه ميه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72336&highlight=%c7%e1%e3%d1%c3%c9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35351&highlight=%c7%e1%e3%d1%c3%c9
> 
> ...



*راااااااحووووو هههه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50300&highlight=%C7%E1%DA%E1%C7%DE%C7%CA
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75230&highlight=%C7%E1%DA%E1%C7%DE%C7%CA



*تمااااااااااام*


----------



## marcelino (10 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97446&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%E5

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109909&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%E5

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96623&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%E5


----------



## marcelino (10 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68399&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%E5http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84295&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%E5


----------



## marcelino (10 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41724&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%E5


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42044&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%E5


----------



## marcelino (10 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86394&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%E5


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87539&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%E5


----------



## marcelino (10 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119880&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%C8


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32432&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%C8


----------



## dodoz (10 فبراير 2010)

*دونااا ده موضوع دمجتيييه*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10139&page=2
*وده موضوع زيييه بالظبط بس مدمجش معااااه*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25768&page=2​


----------



## dodoz (10 فبراير 2010)

*ودوووووووووووول*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59458
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1700907
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75998&page=2​


----------



## dodoz (10 فبراير 2010)

*ودوووووول*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28777
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=393356​


----------



## dodoz (10 فبراير 2010)

*ودووووووووووول*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96794
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63684​


----------



## طحبوش (10 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56277&highlight=%CD%ED%C7%CA%DF

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17436&highlight=%CD%ED%C7%CA%DF

و انا نايم في ناس غشت مارو و دودوز هتخسرو يعني هتخسرو هههههههههههه


----------



## dodoz (10 فبراير 2010)

*لا مش هخسر*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65023&highlight=%D4%CE%D5%ED%CA%DF
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61623&highlight=%D4%CE%D5%ED%CA%DF
> 
> روووووووووووووووح



*تمااااااام*


----------



## طحبوش (10 فبراير 2010)

دونا اغلقي الموضوع عشان انا رايح اطبخ دلوقتي يستغلو غيابي و يفوز علي ههههههههههههههههههه 

اغلقو الموضوع هههههههه 

دودوز خلص خسرتي انسحبي بكرامة هههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> اصل كنت عاوز ابعتلك رسالة تكتبلي احلى نشاط لاني بحضر للحملة و انا ببحث ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> فجت لوحديها شكرا ليكي ههههههه



*مش انت لوحدك اللى عندك جواسيس :t30:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=102646&highlight=%D4%CE%D5%ED%CA%DF
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88118&highlight=%D4%CE%D5%ED%CA%DF
> 
> روووووووووووح



*هااااااااايل*


----------



## dodoz (10 فبراير 2010)

*دووول فيهم تشابه كبيييير*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=324407
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=863967​


----------



## dodoz (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> دونا اغلقي الموضوع عشان انا رايح اطبخ دلوقتي يستغلو غيابي و يفوز علي ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اغلقو الموضوع هههههههه
> 
> دودوز خلص خسرتي انسحبي بكرامة هههههههه


*لاء *
*انا مخسرتش ومش هنسحب*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78034&highlight=%C7%DA%D6%C7%C1
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=69039&highlight=%C7%DA%D6%C7%C1
> 
> رووووووووووووووووح



*تمممممممم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55361&highlight=%C7%E4%E6%C7%DA+%C7%E1%D1%CC%C7%E1
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15115&highlight=%C7%E4%E6%C7%DA+%C7%E1%D1%CC%C7%E1



*ميه ميه يا قمررر:Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111529&highlight=%C7%E1%DF%E4%ED%D3%C9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=105780&highlight=%C7%E1%DF%E4%ED%D3%C9
> 
> روووووووووووووووح



*راااح*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96990&highlight=%c7%e1%df%e4%ed%d3%c9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81073&highlight=%c7%e1%df%e4%ed%d3%c9
> 
> هوب هوب



*ههههههه ده انت مشكله*


----------



## dodoz (10 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *دووول فيهم تشابه كبيييير*
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=324407
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=863967​


*وده لينك تااانى شبهم*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-58353.html​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> سوري .......



*نعديها المره دى من غير خصم :t30:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61309&highlight=%ca%c8%df%ed
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51080&highlight=%ca%c8%df%ed



*تم التصرفففف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> لا مش بطفش حد بس بنلعب كلنا مع بعض بس هم راحو فين ؟
> 
> ع فكرة لقيت فكرة جديدة للبحث و اسهل 100 مرة من الي انتو عاملينها



*اعرضها ونشوف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97499&highlight=%c7%e1%cf%e3%e6%da
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96354&highlight=%c7%e1%cf%e3%e6%da
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90592&highlight=%c7%e1%cf%e3%e6%da​



*تم الدمج*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97446&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96623&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA​



*تممممممم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61005&highlight=%de%e1%e6%c8
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81353&highlight=%de%e1%e6%c8
> 
> هوب هوب



*محسسنى اننا فى طابور عسكرى ههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41021&highlight=%CA%C8%DF%ED
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14784&highlight=%CA%C8%DF%ED



*تماااااااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70306&highlight=%DE%E1%E6%C8
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61524&highlight=%DE%E1%E6%C8
> 
> ...



*برااااااااااااااااحتها :t30:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> *
> 
> سندريلا ايه يعني العبارة المصرية دي ههههههههههه
> اشرحيلي
> اديكي لينك تحطيه هههههههههه ​*



*الرشاوى اللى شغاله من تحت لتحت دى :smil8:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73048&highlight=%DE%E1%E6%C8
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65691&highlight=%DE%E1%E6%C8
> 
> لووووووووووووول



*هاااااااايل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72377&highlight=%d1%d3%c7%e1%c9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72360&highlight=%d1%d3%c7%e1%c9
> 
> اوووووووووووووووووووووبس



*ميه ميه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> ودوووووووول
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-32218.html
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1024824​



*فى شويه اختلاف بسيط
ممكن نعديه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33655&highlight=%ca%c8%df%ed
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55653&highlight=%ca%c8%df%ed



*تمممممممم يا مرموره*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25877&highlight=%CA%C8%DF%ED
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24637&highlight=%CA%C8%DF%ED
> ...



*هاااايل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13379&highlight=%CA%C8%DF%ED
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56705&highlight=%CA%C8%DF%ED



*تمممم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32788&highlight=%D2%E5%E6%D1
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72519&highlight=%D2%E5%E6%D1
> 
> هوبا



*تمممممم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89333&highlight=%C7%D5%DA%C8
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24462&highlight=%C7%D5%DA%C8
> 
> لول



*تممممم*


----------



## dodoz (10 فبراير 2010)

*ودوووول كمااااان*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=627504​


----------



## dodoz (10 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *ودوووول كمااااان*
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=627504​


 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111618

*سووورى*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59127&highlight=%C7%D5%DA%C8
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67377&highlight=%C7%D5%DA%C8
> 
> هوب



*تماااااااااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36296&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%D4%C7%C4%E3
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35900&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%D4%C7%C4%E3



*تماااااااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *هيييييييييييييييه*
> *انا جيييت*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10139
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25768&page=2​



*تممممم
الموضوع ده فى منه تانى على ما اعتقد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *سورى اكيد غلطة​*



*عادى بتحصل كتير
ولا يهمك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *انا جبت تاانى*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1645937
> *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-13486.html*​



*تمااام*


----------



## dodoz (10 فبراير 2010)

*ودووووووول*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26737&page=3
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=441417​


----------



## dodoz (10 فبراير 2010)

*ودوووووول كمااااااان*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=496855
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-2711.html​


----------



## dodoz (10 فبراير 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *تممممم*
> *الموضوع ده فى منه تانى على ما اعتقد*


*دونا انا دورت على الموضوع تانى *
*بس ملقيتش فى منه تانى*​


----------



## marcelino (11 فبراير 2010)

*الصفحه دى عدت منك شكلهاا*


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120652&page=45


----------



## dodoz (11 فبراير 2010)

*ودوووول كماااااان*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-14427.html
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1818841​


----------



## dodoz (11 فبراير 2010)

*ودوووووووووول*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1852384
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94388&page=3​


----------



## dodoz (11 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *ودووووووول*
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26737&page=3
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=441417​


*وده تبعهم برضه*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120151

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120152

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120153


----------



## dodoz (11 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *وده تبعهم برضه*​


 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14155&page=3


*دوول لوحدهم*​ 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54625
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113705


----------



## dodoz (11 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=461856
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1870890#post1870890​


----------



## dodoz (11 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-19246.html
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-19246.html

*ودووول تبعهم*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97446&highlight=%c7%e1%d5%cf%c7%de%e5
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109909&highlight=%c7%e1%d5%cf%c7%de%e5
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96623&highlight=%c7%e1%d5%cf%c7%de%e5



*تماام يا مارسووووو *


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68399&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%E5http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84295&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%E5



*تمممممم​*


----------



## dodoz (11 فبراير 2010)

*ودوووووووول*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96026&page=2
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19246&page=3​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41724&highlight=%c7%e1%d5%cf%c7%de%e5
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42044&highlight=%c7%e1%d5%cf%c7%de%e5



*تم التصرف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86394&highlight=%c7%e1%d5%cf%c7%de%e5
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87539&highlight=%c7%e1%d5%cf%c7%de%e5



*ميه ميه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119880&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%C8
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32432&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%C8



*تمااااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *دونااا ده موضوع دمجتيييه*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10139&page=2
> *وده موضوع زيييه بالظبط بس مدمجش معااااه*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25768&page=2​



*اللينكين لنفس الموضوع *


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *ودوووووووووووول*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59458
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1700907
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75998&page=2​



*تم الدمج*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *ودوووووول*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28777
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=393356​



*تمااام يا قمررر
احلى نشاط بجد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *ودووووووووووول*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96794
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63684​



*ميه ميه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56277&highlight=%CD%ED%C7%CA%DF
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17436&highlight=%CD%ED%C7%CA%DF
> 
> و انا نايم في ناس غشت مارو و دودوز هتخسرو يعني هتخسرو هههههههههههه



*محدش قالك تنام وتسيب  المسابقه  :t30:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> دونا اغلقي الموضوع عشان انا رايح اطبخ دلوقتي يستغلو غيابي و يفوز علي ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اغلقو الموضوع هههههههه
> 
> دودوز خلص خسرتي انسحبي بكرامة هههههههه



*لالالا مفيش غلق
ولا اكل كمان :t30:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *دووول فيهم تشابه كبيييير*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=324407
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=863967​



*فعلا الموضوعين واحد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *وده لينك تااانى شبهم*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-58353.html​



*اوووووووووك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111618
> 
> *سووورى*​



*ولا يهمك يا قمررر بس الموضوعين مش واحد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *ودووووووول*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26737&page=3
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=441417​



*تم التصرف*


----------



## dodoz (11 فبراير 2010)

و انا نايم في ناس غشت مارو و دودوز هتخسرو يعني هتخسرو هههههههههههه[/quote]
*هييييييييييه*
*انا الى كسبت*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *ودوووووول كمااااااان*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=496855
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-2711.html​



*تماااااااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *دونا انا دورت على الموضوع تانى *
> *بس ملقيتش فى منه تانى*​



*خلاص يا حبيبتى ولا يهمك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *الصفحه دى عدت منك شكلهاا*
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120652&page=45



*لا ابدا يا مارسووو بس انا وقفت شغل امبارح لان كان عندى صداع وكملت النهارده من عندها *


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *ودوووول كماااااان*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-14427.html
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1818841​



*تماااااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *ودوووووووووول*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1852384
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94388&page=3​



*تمممممم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *وده تبعهم برضه*​



*فيييين ؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120151
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120152
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120153



*ظبطت الموضوع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14155&page=3
> 
> 
> *دوول لوحدهم*​
> ...



*تمااااااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=461856
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1870890#post1870890​



*تمممم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-19246.html
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-19246.html
> 
> *ودووول تبعهم*​



*تماااام*


----------



## dodoz (11 فبراير 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *فيييين ؟؟*


 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14155&page=3

*انا نسيت اكتبه فكتبته فى المشاركة الى بعديها*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *ودوووووووول*
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96026&page=2
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19246&page=3​



*تماااااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14155&page=3
> 
> *انا نسيت اكتبه فكتبته فى المشاركة الى بعديها*​



*اهاااا خلاص يا حبيبتى هتصرف 
ربنا يعوضك تعبك يا قمررر:Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## marmora jesus (11 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71600&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71504&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75048&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA


----------



## marmora jesus (11 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46798&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43365&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA


----------



## marmora jesus (11 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26737&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31333&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA


----------



## marmora jesus (11 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35781&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51603&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17161&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA


----------



## marmora jesus (11 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62185&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32848&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA


----------



## marmora jesus (11 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32210&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66093&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA


----------



## marmora jesus (11 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94835&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74778&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71600&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71504&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75048&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA



*ايوه كده يا مرموره كنتى فيييييين :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46798&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43365&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA



*تممممممم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26737&highlight=%c7%e1%cf%e3%e6%da
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31333&highlight=%c7%e1%cf%e3%e6%da



*ميه ميه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35781&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51603&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA
> 
> ...



*تمممم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62185&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32848&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA



*تماااااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32210&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66093&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA



*تماااااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94835&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74778&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA



*احلى نشاط يا مرموره:Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56535
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26737


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56535
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26737



*ميه ميه يا اجدع كوكو *


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53377
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56741


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53377
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56741



*تمااااااااام*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85137
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42150
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...d.php?p=912979


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61425
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25998

*كفايه دول انهارده*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85137
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42150
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...d.php?p=912979



*تمااااااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61425
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25998
> 
> *كفايه دول انهارده*



*تممممممممام
ميه ميه يا كوكو*


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2010)

دخلنا فى قسم جديد ولا لسه؟
​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (13 فبراير 2010)

فكرة هايلة ربنا يقويكم
ويبقى كويس خالص متهيالى لو عرفتة الاعضاء الجدااد طريقة السيرش قبل تنزيل اى توبيك
عشان يتفادوا موضوع المكرر
وربنا يبارك خدمتكم مرة تانية


----------



## طحبوش (13 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113105&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121463&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%C9


و نفس الكاتب كمان


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93501&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%D1%E3%C7%E4

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82235&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%D1%E3%C7%E4

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80101&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%D1%E3%C7%E4

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75539&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%D1%E3%C7%E4

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62371&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%D1%E3%C7%E4

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42046&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%D1%E3%C7%E4

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38814&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%D1%E3%C7%E4

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37691&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%D1%E3%C7%E4

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30081&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%D1%E3%C7%E4​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> دخلنا فى قسم جديد ولا لسه؟
> ​



*لا يا مارسووو قلنا نستنى يومين كده يمكن نلاقى حاجه تانيه وبعدها نشوف اذا كان فى امكانية نشتغل على اقسام تانيه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2010)

تايهة فى الدنيا قال:


> فكرة هايلة ربنا يقويكم
> ويبقى كويس خالص متهيالى لو عرفتة الاعضاء الجدااد طريقة السيرش قبل تنزيل اى توبيك
> عشان يتفادوا موضوع المكرر
> وربنا يبارك خدمتكم مرة تانية



*ميرررسى يا قمررر لتشجيعك 
وبالنسبه للطريقه هتلاقيها هنا مايكل نزلها مخصوص على مدونته :download:*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/blog.php?b=492


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113105&highlight=%c7%e1%d5%cf%c7%de%c9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121463&highlight=%c7%e1%d5%cf%c7%de%c9
> 
> ...



*الف شكر يا طحبووووووووش*


----------



## Mason (14 فبراير 2010)

_فكرة راااااااااائعة ربنا يبارك خدمتكم_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93501&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%D1%E3%C7%E4
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82235&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%D1%E3%C7%E4
> 
> ...



*يلهووووووى كل ده يا مفتريه :heat:
هههههههه بجد تعبتك يا جميله
ميرررسى خالص يا قمرر وربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## طحبوش (14 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99732&highlight=%DF%E1%E3%C7%CA+%E3%E4

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121785


هاي ههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 فبراير 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *يلهووووووى كل ده يا مفتريه :heat:
> هههههههه بجد تعبتك يا جميله
> ميرررسى خالص يا قمرر وربنا يعوضك​*




*هههههههههههههههههه
اعمل اية طيب يادونا
هو اللى فيه منه كتيير
ههههههه ولايهمك يا جميلة*​


----------



## طحبوش (15 فبراير 2010)

غشاشة انت و تاسوني


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99732&highlight=%df%e1%e3%c7%ca+%e3%e4
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121785
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههه انت لسه هنا*


----------



## طحبوش (15 فبراير 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *ههههههههههه انت لسه هنا*




اروح فين يعني هههههههه بتسلى 

انا بعت لحضرتك طريقة بحث جديدة انت شفتيها ؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2010)

*اه صح شفتها ونسيت ارد عليك معلشى 
ما هى دى نفسها الطريقه المتبعه على الاقل انا 
معرفش اذا كان فى طريقه تانيه ولا لا*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 فبراير 2010)

*بس يا طحبوش يا غلباوى
 غشاشة فيييييييين​*


----------



## طحبوش (15 فبراير 2010)

ههههههه اوكي


----------



## طحبوش (15 فبراير 2010)

غشيتي في المسابقة بتاعت جيلان و كليمو ههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 فبراير 2010)

*لالالالا
دة كان اوبن بوك
هههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## طحبوش (15 فبراير 2010)

لا للغش يسقط الاحتلال


----------



## dodoz (15 فبراير 2010)

*انا جبت تانى*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26737
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121790​


----------



## dodoz (15 فبراير 2010)

*ودووول*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1611526
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-17699.html​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *انا جبت تانى*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26737
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121790​



*تمام يا قمررر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *ودووول*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1611526
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-17699.html​



*تمااااااااااام*


----------



## طحبوش (15 فبراير 2010)




----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


>



*ده احتفالا بنجاح الحمله ولا ايه يا طحبوش ههههههه*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=627476
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31974
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17504
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=925786
*مكرر*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60968
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=931201
*مكرر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=627476
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31974
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17504
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=925786
> *مكرر*



*تمااااام يا فندم *


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60968
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=931201
> *مكرر*



*تممممممم*


----------



## marcelino (15 فبراير 2010)

دخلنا على قسم جديد ولا لسه
​


----------



## dodoz (15 فبراير 2010)

*نوووو لسه*
*انا جبت تانى*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-4768.html
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1838752​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> دخلنا على قسم جديد ولا لسه
> ​



*بفكر نضم قسم جديد  بحيث منبطلش بحث فى العام والاجتماعى بس نزود عليهم قسم ولا اتنين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *نوووو لسه*
> *انا جبت تانى*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-4768.html
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1838752​



*هى مواضيع مرفوضه اساسا
هتصرف*


----------



## dodoz (15 فبراير 2010)

*وكمااان دوووول*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=582686
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1037506​


----------



## dodoz (15 فبراير 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *هى مواضيع مرفوضه اساسا*
> *هتصرف*


*سورى *
*انا مختش بالى انها فى منتدى المحذوفات*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *سورى *
> *انا مختش بالى انها فى منتدى المحذوفات*​



*ههههههههههه لا مش محذوفه 
بقول مرفوضه يعنى مكتوبه من وجهة نظر مش مسيحيه *


----------



## marcelino (15 فبراير 2010)

*منتدى القصص مليان متكرر
*​


----------



## dodoz (15 فبراير 2010)

*ودوووول*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1880621
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1841843​


----------



## dodoz (15 فبراير 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *ههههههههههه لا مش محذوفه *
> *بقول مرفوضه يعنى مكتوبه من وجهة نظر مش مسيحيه *



*اممممم*
*اووووك ميرسى لييكى على توضيحك ليا يا دونا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *وكمااان دوووول*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=582686
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1037506​



*تم يا قمرررر*


----------



## طحبوش (15 فبراير 2010)

اي اي اي اي اي اي اي بدنا نعمل حملة و بدنا نعمل حملة 

اي اي اي اي اي اي اي اي اي عاوزين نشتغل شغلة


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *منتدى القصص مليان متكرر
> *​



*المشكله يا مارسووو ان مشرفة القسم مش موجوده حاليا
ممكن نشتغل فى السير ايه رأيكوا :t9:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *ودوووول*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1880621
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1841843​



*تمااااام*


----------



## marcelino (15 فبراير 2010)

مش هيكون فيها شغل كتير

فى اقسام معينه كده معروف انها كلها تكرار زى القصص والترفيهى والصور

انا عارف عدم جود المشرف بيعمل ضغط عليكي

شوفى الصح انتى ونعمله


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> اي اي اي اي اي اي اي بدنا نعمل حملة و بدنا نعمل حملة
> 
> اي اي اي اي اي اي اي اي اي عاوزين نشتغل شغلة



*روح هاتلك لينكين وتعال بدال ما انت قاعد فاضى وتغنى   :smil8:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> مش هيكون فيها شغل كتير
> 
> فى اقسام معينه كده معروف انها كلها تكرار زى القصص والترفيهى والصور
> 
> ...



*لا صدقنى مش حكاية ضغط ولا حاجه
بس ذوقيا لازم يكون المشرف موجود وموافق 
علشان كده ابتديت باقسامى وبدور على اقسام مفيهاش مشرف 
*


----------



## marcelino (15 فبراير 2010)

*امممممممم*

*طيب القرار النهائى علشان نشتغل*​


----------



## marcelino (15 فبراير 2010)

*ممكن ننظم نفسنا المره ده*

*مجموعه يكملوا فى العام والاجتماعى*

*ومجموعه تدخل على القسم الجديد*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *امممممممم*
> 
> *طيب القرار النهائى علشان نشتغل*​



*اووووك
تم  اضافة  قسم سير القديسين والمرئيات *


----------



## طحبوش (15 فبراير 2010)

طيب افتحو قسم هناك و لا هنعمل هنا ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *ممكن ننظم نفسنا المره ده*
> 
> *مجموعه يكملوا فى العام والاجتماعى*
> 
> ...



*كده يبقى هنحتاج وقفه صغيره الاول علشان نعرف مين هيشارك معانا جديد ومين هيكمل من فريقنا القديم
*


----------



## marcelino (15 فبراير 2010)

*طيب وبعدين ده انا ابتديت

خايف نتعطل على الفاضى
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> طيب افتحو قسم هناك و لا هنعمل هنا ؟؟؟؟



*لا مفيش مشكله هنكمل هنا عادى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *طيب وبعدين ده انا ابتديت
> 
> خايف نتعطل على الفاضى
> *​



*طيب على الاقل بلغوا اللى كانوا معانا بالخطه الجديده وشوفوا مين حابب يشارك   جديد او قديم  *


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 فبراير 2010)

*قسم جديد ولا هى هى الاقسام ؟​*


----------



## marcelino (16 فبراير 2010)

*قسم سير القديسين والمرئيات وفى القديم بردو شغال*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

++meso++ قال:


> _فكرة راااااااااائعة ربنا يبارك خدمتكم_​



*ميرررسى يا قمررررايه لتشجيعك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*تغلق الحمله القديمه على ان يستكمل  العمل فى الموضوع الجديد

ربنا يبارك تعبكم​*


----------

